# Bavarian black cedar



## Allen1

Has anyone ever heard of it? The wife and I went to see occulus and the creepy ass mirror was framed in the stuff I was just wondering if it was real or not?


----------



## phinds

I've never heart of it. My databases shows 4 unrelated species that use the common name black cedar and I suppose one or more of them could grow in Bavaria.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I have heard that hollywood makes up stuff sometimes. Don't know if it's true or not . . .

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Allen1

Lol Kevin yeah I know I was just curious cuz I'm a ginormous nerd I go to watch a horror flick and get all excited about a species of wood that I've never heard of haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Hey man I would have done the exact same thing I guarantee it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

